
Clipboard API for browsers is inconsistent - f311a
https://rushter.com/blog/clipboard-api/
======
afrcnc
This is somewhat of an internet axiom. All browser APIs are inconsistent.
That's why web devs hate their lifes. Nowadays, it's smooth sailing, as you
have about 3 browser engines to deal with. Around a decade ago, it was double
that, and a load of bugs.

